# Cigar PodCast: Dogwatch Social Club



## HonkyTonk (Jul 11, 2006)

I know most gorillas love the Dogwatch Social Club Podcast and I'm no different. 
Thanks Bob and Dale!

Oh yeah - heads up...Bombs are on the way!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

wtg, HT...bomb 'em and then listen to the fallout.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Roflmao!!!


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

Ha ha nice job, they put together a great show. Great job honkytonk.:gn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

They will probably review the cigars on the show.

WTG !!!!! They better watch it !


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

I love that podcast. Cant wait to hear about the bomb!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Holy $hit! Quick Mama, get Jake & the cats into the fallout shelter. Grab that humi, we may be down there a while! Alert the bomb squad & put Buckly AFB on standby! 

Ok John, go easy on us, I just found out my flak jacket is at the cleaners.....


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

ha ha sucka! go get em honkytonk!


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

i hate to hijack this thread, but another podcast that i personally like a lot is Blowin' Smoke. shows are also about an hour long, and they've usually got some good reviews. i'd recommend it.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks to the fore warning, I barely survived the incoming salvo from HonkyTonk! Thanks so much John, what a nice package! All first class premium sticks and a nice selection! 

I took a pic, but the home PC went to electronic waste heaven over the weekend. I'll post a pic in this thread as soon as possible. Until then, as my memory serves, the bomb contained a couple Gurhka, a CAO Black, a Fuente Double Chateau and.....and.....a couple more (damn, I hate getting old)! Anyway, that's why I took a photo, so I wouldn't have to rely on my feeble memory. 

Thanks again John - much appreciated and I will definitely enjoy!


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Great hit Honky Tonk, DWSC is my favorite cigar related show. I just love Bob & Dale's candid insight on cigars, world events and the ever growing smoking banns. If you haven't heard one of their podcasts you are truly missing out. These guys are awesome and well deserving of any and all bombs sent their way.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You guys deserve all the bombs you get.

I listen to your podcast faithfully and have never missed a podcast.

Keep up the god work guys.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok, I finally got the photo of this wonderful bomb so all can see the quality sticks that were included. Thanks again to HonkyTonk for this very nice selection!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Listening to the latest podcast right now and I think I heard a shoutout about this bomb. Way to go, HT/

Great show last week, too, guys.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

*This week's show was great!

Listen online at www.dogwatchsocialclub.com

Great job guys...btw, is next week's show going to be 2 hours long? ROFLMAO!

~Mark*


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

LOL!

I just listened to this week's show.

Hey Bob & Dale,

Can't you just round up to 2 HOURS next week! :r 

Another great show and I LOVE the longer format!

~Mark


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Well,.......a few extra minutes got left in that should have been cut, but we do seem to be creeping up on a 2 hour show someday. When all you BOTL start complaining it's too long, I guess we'll ratchet it down a notch or two.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Well,.......a few extra minutes got left in that should have been cut, but we do seem to be creeping up on a 2 hour show someday. When all you BOTL start complaining it's too long, I guess we'll ratchet it down a notch or two.


Too long?!? Never! Thanks to the both of you for all the hard work!


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

I doubt anyone will complain about that. Great show guys!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

n2advnture said:


> LOL!
> 
> I just listened to this week's show.
> 
> ...


:tpd:

The longer the better. Your show is awesome.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I rarely listen to the show in one sitting but who doesn't have two hours a week to listen to some fellow BOTL's with a great show? My cigar buddies and I got separated after college and this show is a great way to keep the herfing feel while I find some more cigar smokers to hang with.


----------

